# Best Smallmouth lake in Eastern Ohio?



## Supersnagger (Mar 30, 2009)

I want to catch some smallmouth bass, but do not know where to go. I live in the Dover area, I have a boat and would greatly appreciate any help. thanks


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

I have fished alot of lakes around eastern ohio and the best i have fished for smallmouth is piedmont for sure there are alot of smallies in this lake and some whoppers at that,thats where i caught my biggest weighing almost five pounds!anywhere around the dam is a good spot or any rocks you might find hold fish!hope this helps out a lil..


----------



## bigbassturd (Mar 25, 2008)

Believe it or not but the tusc. river is loaded with smallmouth. I found this out one day while catfishing. I got bored so i threw a spinner in just playing around and i caught two right off the bat.


----------



## provega777 (Feb 6, 2009)

I fish the lakes when i owned a boat years ago and would rather fish theTusc. for smallyes to.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i gotto agree with the other guys.............the Tusc river has lots of smallmouth in it.............but it is not very boater friendly !!!!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

the tusc. river my cousin and i caught 58 out of there last year in one day. but the best lake is piedmont 4-h camp bay is the best bay for big smallies at piedmont. JOINTED SHADRAPS #7


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

piedmont. fish there all the time


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=121253


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 13, 2009)

For the amount of smallies I would also say tusc river I fish it alot, it is best to have a flat bottom but if you are in dover I have been told there is a ramp there an it is deep enough for most boats there go up stream till you get to the falls so I have been told.But gnadenhutten has a ramp an some of the biggest smalles I have got in the river. Good luck to ya.


----------

